# Fish reaction to a LASER pointer



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

A couple days ago I picked up my little LED flash light. This light has a dual switch, one for the LEDs and push it again the LEDs go off and a red laser pointer turns on. 

I shined the laser into my tank and the fish reacted to it immediately. Some scattered away from it while the Angels and my Parrot wanted to chase it. So I thought that was cool. *w3

Out to the 100g with the Mbuna I go to try my new fish teaser. I found that the more dominate the fish the more he would chase the light.
I did not continue to use the light after this find. I don’t want the fish to become complacent from over use. Also I was careful not to shine the light into their eyes. *old dude

I’m thinking if I have any over aggression issues I can use the laser pointer to distract the aggressor.

I’m sure others have done this before and was wondering if it would work to curb attacks.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I need to go find my pointer....my cats love it.


----------



## peteyboyny (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice! LOL. Think I need to get one. Could prob entertain MYSELF for hours.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Someone needs to try it on a 50 or more school of Cardinals. That would be cool if you could get the whole school to chase.


----------



## Akinaura (Nov 8, 2010)

Well this has been tried on a fire eel, and the result was hours of laughing afterwards. It was quite hilarious to see this huge eel swimming around trying to nip at the light. We don't do it very often, but when we do see him out and about the front of the tank, we'll use the pointer to check up on him, make sure he isn't suffering from any problems, and then we'll turn the light off so he can go back to his hiding spot.


----------

